# New family member!!!



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I adpoted Poppy the Guinea Pig from my oldest daughter as she didn't want him anymore.  His cage was filthy, his nails uncut. He went nuts when I gave him veggies, I don't think he has ever had them before. 
Anyway, here's Poppy!!!!!!








Created an outdoor play space for him on the porch. He has so much fun checking everything out. I call him my 'Intrepid Explorer'!
Oooo, I can come out of my cage if I want!!!!








Well, what is over here??








What is that big black thing pointing at me?? I tried to get a shot from his POV. He kept following me as I crawled backwards.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

All together now...... Ahhhhhhh...

A great rescue, Dori.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Poppy :wave:

Ditto what Donald said -Ahhhhhhh... :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks to you both! Since I have had him he has really come out of his shell, and gained weight to boot!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is always best to wait for them to gain weight before you boot them. 

Mind you, I find a steak hammer is more hygienic than a boot to tenderise meat. :grin:

------------------------------

This is a true happening:
A few years ago, Diana & I were staying with friends in Paris. We had been travelling for many hours and when we arrived, there was a most tantalising aroma emanating from the kitchen.

On asking what the aroma was, we were told that it was "Guinea Pig" and the host left the sitting room. Diana & I gave each other an expectant look. We have eaten some strange things in our travels round the world but this was the first time being offered Guinea Pig!!!!

Imagine our relief when we were served Guinea Fowl! Our French hostess mixed up the translation!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> It is always best to wait for them to gain weight before you boot them.
> 
> Mind you, I find a steak hammer is more hygienic than a boot to tenderise meat. :grin:


Very good point!!! 

------------------------------



DonaldG said:


> This is a true happening:
> A few years ago, Diana & I were staying with friends in Paris. We had been travelling for many hours and when we arrived, there was a most tantalising aroma emanating from the kitchen.
> 
> On asking what the aroma was, we were told that it was "Guinea Pig" and the host left the sitting room. Diana & I gave each other an expectant look. We have eaten some strange things in our travels round the world but this was the first time being offered Guinea Pig!!!!
> ...


Oh I do believe you! My father-in-law used to go to Peru with his Church to help people. Once he saw a bunch of rodent thingies in a cage. The vendor ask if he would like one. Dad replied he didn't have a place to keep and asked what they were.
The vendor said they were Guinea Pigs that were for food.
Dad said he turned slightly green.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Cute little git! Even my 16 y/o son was oooh-ing and aaaah-ing. Very expressive for a rodent, just from the pics I'd say he's fun to have around and he's happy to be there!

How did you folks go from cute pictures of family pet to having said pet for dinner??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Acuta73 said:


> How did you folks go from cute pictures of family pet to having said pet for dinner??


That is easy... You walk down the hall to the kitchen and.......

I am (almost) ashamed to admit to having a twisted sense of humour on this point. A few years back, my son James was given "The SAS Survival Handbook" for Christmas.

It listed juicy tidbits on how to prepare worms before eating them etc - just the sort of things that appeal to a 13 year old (as he was then). Later in the book there was a section on surviving a nuclear attack. Apart from 'fill every container with fresh water before it get to glow' it had a bit about conserving any potential food, including eating pet food. it went on to say "... do not feed the family pets any more - they will become your food!"

Well, that started him off... We had a beautiful golden Labrador called Kim. James kept on poking and prodding Kim, pointing out to the rest of the family, the best & tastiest bits of Kim. We drew a line when he started to refer to 'Kim tail soup'!

In reality, James and the rest of us, loved Kim to bits.
-------------------------------

My apologies to Dori for going off subject... and for telling fibs..I am not ashamed of my warped sense of humour...


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Acuta73 said:


> Cute little git! Even my 16 y/o son was oooh-ing and aaaah-ing. Very expressive for a rodent, just from the pics I'd say he's fun to have around and he's happy to be there!
> 
> How did you folks go from cute pictures of family pet to having said pet for dinner??


LOL!! I would never to that! Some cultures eat the cute little critters. 



DonaldG said:


> That is easy... You walk down the hall to the kitchen and.......
> 
> I am (almost) ashamed to admit to having a twisted sense of humour on this point. A few years back, my son James was given "The SAS Survival Handbook" for Christmas.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! I love your sense of humor!!! :luxhello:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Aneelam and welcome to the Photography Corner :wave:

Thank you for the kind words, you're welcome to pop in any time, maybe even post a pic or two that you've taken :wink:


----------

